# 42415 versus 42420



## DOVERRED (Sep 23, 2015)

Doctor did  a deep lobe tumor removal with removal of the superficial lobe as well.. but he did say he did leave a  portion of the inferior deep lobe intact

 would you code it as 42415 or 42420?


----------



## DOVERRED (Sep 24, 2015)

no response yet.... i guess the question may be is that the descripture of code these codes 42420 and 42415 
42415 Excison of parotid tumor or parotid gland; lateral lobe, with presevation of fascial nerve

42420  Excision of parotid tumor or parotid gland;Total, with dissection and presevation of of fascial nerve

im my case as described above  the doctor removed the lateral(superficial) lobe  along with a deep lobe tumor but did leave a portion of the deep lobe intacted.. i feel 42420 is the right code since the lateral lobe was completely removed and a tumor was removed from the deep lobe which satisfied  
even though the whole deep lobe of the gland wasnt removed but a tumor was thus satisfying the " descriptor of 42420  PAROTID TUMOR OR PAROTID GLAND"

DOESNT SEEM LIKELY THAT A REMOVAL OF A TUMOR WILL ALWAYS CURTAIL A TOTAL  REMOVAL OF THE GLAND AND THAT WHY THEY SAY " parotid tumor or parotid gland


----------



## DOVERRED (Sep 27, 2015)

wow almost 100 veiws and no opinions??


----------

